

ShowHN: An Interactive Guide To SEO Tools - James_Duval
http://www.strategyinternetmarketing.co.uk/best-online-seo-tools/
I posted this URL before, but have since updated the tool to be more useful and to showcase the particular strengths and weaknesses of each tool more effectively (it is also much more prettyful now).
======
luxpir
I quite like the layout. What's your background?

~~~
James_Duval
Cheers!

I'm a freelancer who does a lot of different bits and pieces, including very
amateur game development and some limited web design/dev. I write about the
tech industry for my main source of income, so I program mostly as a hobby,
but I use my skills where I can.

I worked on this with some people who were working in-house, I wrote the
content and created the tool as a relatively crude prototype before they made
the polished final product you see here, but I'm still proud of my
involvement.

